# Max Length & Wt 4 Bumper Pull



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

I have a Dodge Ram 2500 with the 5.9l. What would be in your opinions the max length & weight I should go with a bumper pull travel trailer. I am considering installing air bags to improve performance. The reasoning of course is the cost savings over a 5th wheel. The trailer would spent 50-60% of its time at a deer lease. Thanks for your inputs.

Pete


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Stay within the manufacturers guidlines on "towing capacity" and you should be good. Adding air bags, add-a-leaf on the springs, etc. can increase the "feeling" that a tow vehicle can handle the load, but that doesn't change the "engineering" that went into the original capacity rating. Just my .02.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That truck will pull any bumper pull made


----------



## HEEEREFISHYFISHY (Apr 2, 2008)

we pull a 33' outback with 2 slides with our 2500 megacab 5.9.. no problem.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

We pull a 36' Open Range 2011 JT337RLS w 3 slides, approximately 10,000# on the road without any issues with. 2010 F 150 Supercrew, 5.4, 6spees auto and 3:73 gears. Enjoy the good life.......cC


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

This is the best chart I have found so far

http://onlinetowguide.com/guidelines/towing_capacities.html

With a full size truck it's more a matter of weight than length. Jayco has some pretty long but lightweight trailers as well as some fairly heavy ones. It all depends on what model you are looking for. We just bought a Jayflight 33RLDS, total length around 35" and GVW of 10,000lbs. I know they also make a Jayfeather model that length that weighs in a few thousand pounds lighter but doesn't have the double slide or amenities that we have.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*Size vs Weight*

You can get some fairly light trailers up to 30 foot but usually length and weight does not get you it is sway. My opinion is buy one with a superslide in the living area and queen beds in the front and back without slides in the bedrooms. Most of your time is spent in the living area anyway. A good sway system is great but it also doesnt help when that 18 wheeler passes you at 85


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I pulled a 28 footer with mine no problems whatsoever. I did use a load equalizing hitch and the truck road smoother with that trailer behind than it ever did empty.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Of course I have a gooseneck trailer but I put an F-350 on it, loaded with a ton of material, and hauled it down the freeway with my dodge at 75-MPH. I loaded a 4x4x Blazer on it and the guy following me called and ask me to slow down.

I have a 37' 5th wheel Travel Trailer and that Dodge will haul the travel trailer at 80-MPH with not problem, in fact you will never be able to tell the trailer is back there.

The Dodge will amaze you on what it can pull.


----------

